# epoxy rests



## WI_Trapper (Jan 20, 2006)

It seemed like there was a post sometime ago on how to make epoxy arrow rests ....... Can someone tell me where I can find that information ??? Thanks, Trapper


----------



## Hick-From-Hell (Mar 18, 2008)

I used JB Stick for mine, worked really well. Then put felt tape over the epoxy. It worked good on my recurve bow but for my compound I went with a AMS Wave rest. Only bad thing about the epoxy rest is you can not adjust it very esaily after it dries. Good Luck.


----------



## carp_killer (Nov 24, 2006)

use half a tube of epoxy roll it in to a ball and set it on your riser and then using your best judgement with a nocked arrow push the arrow into the center of it to make the groove. let it cure and then use sand paper to fine tune it


----------

